# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  BKMech-Giới thiệu phần mềm Moldex3D

## BKMech Co.,ltd

Chào các bạn!
http://www.bkmech.com.vn/phan-mem-moldex-3d.html

*BKMech* là nhà phân phối chính thức phần mềm *Moldex3D* tại Việt Nam.
*Moldex3D* là sản phẩm CAE hàng đầu thế giới trong lĩnh vực công nghiệp sản xuất sản phẩm ép phun nhựa. Với công nghệ phân tích thông minh, *Moldex3D* có thể giúp bạn:
- Thực hiện việc mô phỏng chuyên sâu với phạm vi rộng rãi nhất của các quá trình đúc ép (thời gian điền đầy, nhiệt độ tại các vùng của chi tiết theo thời gian, vị trí đường hàn, cong vênh, ứng suất dư, độ co ngót,...) 
- Từ đó giúp tối ưu hóa thiết kế, chế tạo sản phẩm, giúp người sử dụng hạn chế các khuyết tật, các dạng sai hỏng thường gặp trong quá trình thiết kế khuôn ép nhựa, giảm thời gian và chi phí sản xuất, hạ giá thành sản phẩm.
Dưới đây là một số thông tin về phần mềm *Moldex3D*.
 Rất mong được sự quan tâm và hợp tác từ các bạn!


http://www.bkmech.com.vn/phan-mem-moldex-3d.html

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

https://moldex3d.app.box.com/s/44y1a...6yt7t8gnmqt3an

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Link tải brochure bản R15 cho bác nào quan tâm
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_7...tLjPEZ5IJcozbq

----------

